# Titanium bullmoose handlebars



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)

We had been selling some Ti bullmoose handlebars but our source dried up. Found a potential new source for them. Here are a couple of pictures showing the old (brushed) and new (bead blasted). The finish is just a quickie for a sample pair. The new ones were supposed to be 680 but ended up at 660 so we'll need to fix that. The clamp is WAY better. Still need to ride both of them to get the angle correct on the bar. The old ones had a little upsweep on the ends while the sample is pretty flat. Have to ride them and figure it out.




























Old ones were about 345g, samples are 275g


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Nice. And sweet welds. Who is doing those?


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Those look really cool--much improved! What's the extension (virtual)--or will there be options?


----------



## GMF (Jan 10, 2004)

bushpig said:


> Nice. And sweet welds. Who is doing those?


Really? Is it just me, or do they look a little undercut at the root? I'm definitely no welder, but what is that shadow line around the root of the weld on the stem clamp? Other than that, they do look like swanky bars... can you get them in a 140mm extension?


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

GMF said:


> Really? Is it just me, or do they look a little undercut at the root? I'm definitely no welder, but what is that shadow line around the root of the weld on the stem clamp? Other than that, they do look like swanky bars... can you get them in a 140mm extension?


Ya, I saw undercut, too. Much improved clamp, though!


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Can I trade my old ones in? 

Not intended as anything against FFB ( you guys didn't make them of course) but the construction on mine is sketchy at best (dimpled/crumpled at the bends, and my knees quake in fear of the clamp block). 

That new version is gorgeous. Nice improvement, no, huge improvement. :thumbsup:


----------



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)

We've had discussions on the weld/finish quality already and were assured this was a dimension sample only. Wes Williams built @ Alchemy.


----------



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> Can I trade my old ones in?
> 
> Not intended as anything against FFB ( you guys didn't make them of course) but the construction on mine is sketchy at best (dimpled/crumpled at the bends, and my knees quake in fear of the clamp block).
> 
> That new version is gorgeous. Nice improvement, no, huge improvement. :thumbsup:


Sure! The first batches were Lynskey built and the clamp was what was available at the time. I think the problem with construction is the tight spaces and no paint or powder to hide flaws. Alchemy seems a little more open to doing different sizes while Lynskey wanted 5 per size. Might let us do a little more custom work.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

First Flight said:


> Sure! The first batches were Lynskey built and the clamp was what was available at the time. I think the problem with construction is the tight spaces and no paint or powder to hide flaws.


I wasn't going to name names, but, um, yeah....

I don't think paint would hide what I got. It's on a bike I rarely use anyway so it's safe feeling enough. I like the fit an dimensions, the new one is striving to be the same? I can't recall the dims on this one.

Pricing about the same?


----------



## MABman (Oct 5, 2008)

First Flight said:


> We've had discussions on the weld/finish quality already and were assured this was a dimension sample only. Wes Williams built @ Alchemy.


I knew those weld's were Wes's. Glad to see he hasn't lost his touch.


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

Need to save some pennies for these. Wes' welds are gorgeous, and I would love to own set of these bars.


----------



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> I like the fit an dimensions, the new one is striving to be the same? I can't recall the dims on this one.
> 
> Pricing about the same?


Dimensions should be the same except for the width. Going a little wider on the new ones. Alchemy seems a little more open to allowing us to do different reach bars without having to do 5 of every size. Pricing will likely fall into the same range.


----------



## MABman (Oct 5, 2008)

First Flight said:


> The first batches were Lynskey built and the clamp was what was available at the time. I think the problem with construction is the tight spaces and no paint or powder to hide flaws


More like the problem is that Lynskey is not, and has never been, in the same league as Wes in regards to Ti fabrication and welding. I have always considered him to be one of the top 3 Ti guys in the world but I can't name the other two, just giving others the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## IZH-35M (Jan 15, 2011)

FirstFlightBikes.


----------



## IZH-35M (Jan 15, 2011)

Love it.


----------



## AKamp (Jan 26, 2004)

Wow, those are sooooooooooo much better looking. Too bad I just ordered a stem from Steve Potts for my bike, then again it is quite pretty as well.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

First Flight said:


> Dimensions should be the same except for the width. Going a little wider on the new ones.


Sweet, wider is always better, as you can then trim to suit, but you can't ever add on if you need more. :thumbsup:


----------



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> Sweet, wider is always better, as you can then trim to suit, but you can't ever add on if you need more. :thumbsup:


How about the "Meter Horn":thumbsup:


----------



## railntrail (Jun 18, 2009)

wanted to buy a pair off the goat website but now I'm glad they were out of stock. The clamp on the new ones looks much better.... it's as if someone thought about it ! Keep the rise please.


----------



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)

We should have sample # 2 in hand in the next couple of weeks and will go into production as long as all the details are correct.


----------



## Timmy (Jan 12, 2004)

Very Nice! I like it.


----------



## jettore (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm so happy I held off on some Carbon bars. These are now on the top of my list.


----------



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)

Going a full 700mm on width, easier to cut 'em down than to stretch them:thumbsup:


----------



## TrailboundAZ (Feb 17, 2010)

*Great first impression of Ti Bullmoose bars*

I was able to try the new version of these bars last night. They're attached to my Raleigh XXIX, belt drive, SS. The bike is very rigid so my goal was to add something to help smooth things out. The bars were great! They felt very solid and are a good width when standing and climbing. The fit and finish is sweet!


----------



## Major (Jul 8, 2008)

^^ That looks great! :thumbsup:

Are you planning to keep them full width?


----------



## TrailboundAZ (Feb 17, 2010)

Yes, I plan on keeping them full width. I've been riding with wider bars lately and really like the control that I have. It also seems to help with climbing though I'm not sure why.


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

Will these be available with a 120mm extension? How many degrees upsweep?


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

I had a set of the steel ones and loved the feel with all the sweep. The problem I had was that the sweep shortens the effective length of the stem quite a bit, and I couldn't get the reach to work for me.


----------



## railntrail (Jun 18, 2009)

*Nice Bars*

I agree with the greatness of aesthetics ! Nice Bars Bullwinkle


----------



## railntrail (Jun 18, 2009)

*Availability ?*

:thumbsup: When can we get some ?


----------



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)

Still a work in progress right now. Hopefully, we will have some available in July in titanium. Current plan is to offer 100,110 and 120mm extensions with a 10 degree rise. The current ones have been 10 degree sweep but I am sill playing with that and may go to 12 degree.

We did one run of imported steel bars but likely wont do that again but plan of offering domestic-made steel bars once we get the ti ones up and running. Once we iron out the details, there is a chance that we could offer full custom sizing at a slight upcharge. 

It has been busy at the shop so some of these projects have slid to the back burner.


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

I'm quite happy w/ the 8 degrees backsweep/120mm extension of my current bar/stem setup, and wouldn't want to deviate from these numbers. But it's up to you, of course.


----------



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)

Vlad said:


> I'm quite happy w/ the 8 degrees backsweep/120mm extension of my current bar/stem setup, and wouldn't want to deviate from these numbers. But it's up to you, of course.


That would be the idea behind the full custom bars, get exactly what *you* want! Just have to see if it is a viable option.


----------



## buggymancan (Jan 30, 2005)

What is the update on the Ti Bullmoose bar project at First Flight?
Thanks


----------



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)

It has been a long process. They were being made by Alchemy but they didn't have enough Ti welders. They finally hired a guy right who wasn't able to move. Then they moved to Colorado and are trying to get back up to speed. I did send them an email at the end of last week checking in again. All the prototypes are done and the order has been place. Just need to convince them to make 'em:thumbsup:


----------



## buggymancan (Jan 30, 2005)

Please keep me posted as I would like to purchase a set!
[email protected]


----------



## bourget117 (Mar 15, 2006)

TrailboundAZ said:


> I was able to try the new version of these bars last night. They're attached to my Raleigh XXIX, belt drive, SS. The bike is very rigid so my goal was to add something to help smooth things out. The bars were great! They felt very solid and are a good width when standing and climbing. The fit and finish is sweet!


Those handlebars are exactly what I'm looking for. How do you still like them and where can I buy a set? Also how much? Thanks


----------



## manuelschafer (Feb 3, 2018)

Hi everyone,
Is there a potential update to the above efforts been made?
I am aware of this thread beeing some good number of years old and responsible members werent active since.
But none the less the idea of titanium Bullmoose bars with the original "flat middle bar section" to the shape plus rise and short reach in contemporary width really strikes still..

If anyone knows anything lets get in contact or post here

THANKX
M.

ps
found this somewhere on the web


----------



## shaquille_o'wheel (Sep 27, 2015)

Burnsey at Oddity Cycles would most likely makes some for you. James at Blacksheep and Will at Wilco Cycleworks would all be capable and willing to do such a thing. Will made a steel one for my trail fatbike and it's amazing! Burnsey made one for my pumptrack bike that is outta this world. James just finished up a set of super wide drop bars for another project. All of them are excellent human beings and superb craftsmen



manuelschafer said:


> Hi everyone,
> Is there a potential update to the above efforts been made?
> I am aware of this thread beeing some good number of years old and responsible members werent active since.
> But none the less the idea of titanium Bullmoose bars with the original "flat middle bar section" to the shape plus rise and short reach in contemporary width really strikes still..
> ...


----------

